
Rust has relationships with DoD contractor Palantir Technologies - smnthermes
https://twitter.com/whitequark/status/1267519958235459589
======
asjfj9
And this is noteworthy because...?

------
sudeepj
> Rust believes that tech is and always will be political- take some time
> today to invest in your community.

Is this the stated official policy? In my head, tech (esp programming
languages) were the last bastion where religion, political opinion, etc were
private matter and was decoupled from the tech at hand.

